# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Toprak Mikroorganizmaları

## anau

Mikrobiyoloji ve Toprak o kadar geniş kapsamlı bir konu ki açıkçası nerden başlayacağımı bilmiyorum. Örneğin 1 santimetreküp verimli bir mera toprağında aşağıdaki sayılarda mikroorganizma bulunmaktadır. 

Bakteri: 90.000.000
Aktinomiset: 4.000.000
Mantar: 200.000
Yosun: 30.000
Protozoa: 5.000
Nematod: 30
Yer Solucanı < 1

Hiç düşündünüz mü? Neden nematod deyince aklınıza patojenik (zararlı) bir canlı geldiğini. Oysa nematodların sadece çok küçük bir bölümü zararlıdır. Nematodların çoğunluğu, sanılanın aksine bitkiler için zararlı değildir. Bunlar çeşitli bakteri, mantar ve diğer nematodları yiyerek beslenirler ve bu yolla hem topraktaki biyo çeşitliliğin dengede tutulmasına hem de bu canlıların vücutlarındaki minerallerin toprağa salınmasına katkıda bulunurlar. Araştırmalar bitki tarafından alınan kullanılabilir azotun *%30-50 kadar kısmının nematodların bakterileri tüketmesi sonucu oluştuğunu göstermektedir.* (Jeff Lowenfels, Wayne Lewis, 2006) Bitki zararlılarından Japon böceği, peradatör nematodlar sayesinde bitkilere zarar veremezler. Ayrıca nematodlar en az solucanlar kadar toprak işlemesine katkıda bulunurlar. Bunlara ek olarak bazı entomopatojenik (patojen olmayan) nematodlar, bazı özel zararlılara karşı mücadele de biyolojik kontrol aracı olara olarak kullanılıyorlar. Örneğin; *Steinernema carpocapsae*, güveler, pamuk kurdu, köstebek cırcırı vb. zararlılara karşı, *Heterorhabditis indica*, kırmızı palmiye böceğine karşı, *Phasmarhabditis hermaphrodita*, sümüklü böceklere karşı biyolojik mücadelede kullanılıyor.

Modern konvensiyonel tarım sistemleri bize nedenlerle uğraşmak yerine septomlara odaklanmayı öğretti. Toprakta şu zararlı var, *"hemen şu kimyasalı uygulamalısın"* düşüncesi belleğimize kazındı. Bu nedenle biz, yabancı otlarla mücadele için herbisitlerin, hastalıklarla mücadele için fungisitlerin, zararlı böceklerin kökünü kurutmak için insektisitlerin kullanım miktarlarını artırarak mücadele edebileceğimize inandık ve verimi artırmak için inorganik madde içeren gübreleri ve zararlılarla savaşmak için pestisitleri verdik.

Oysa yetiştiricilikte, toprağın fiziksel, kimyasal özelliklerinin yanında, biyolojik yetşitiricilik (çiftçilik) toprak parametrelerinin dengesini ilke edinir. Toprak biyolojik yetiştiriciliğin kalbidir ve toprakta fiziksel, kimyasal ve mikrobiyolojik parametreler bir denge içerisindedir. 

Çok komik gelecek ama, topraktaki karbon oluşumunun yaklaşık %20 sinden sorumlu (bazı kaynaklar %27 diyor) *Glomalin enzimi* (bu enzim mikoriza mantarları tarafından salgılanan bir enzim) daha 1995te keşfedilmiş. İnsan bunu duyunca şaşırıyor. Sırf evrimin fikir babası olduğu için Darwin'in *solucanların topraktaki yararı üzerine yaptığı araştırmalar kilisenin baskısıyla güme gitmiş.* Ya da soğuk savaş yıllarında Rus Araştırmacı Krasilnikovun 1958de yazdığı*Soil Microorganisms and Higher Plants* kitabı ciddi bir kaynak olmasına rağmen batılı araştırmacılar tarafından göz ardı edilmiş.

Otları kullanarak toprağa karbon sağlama, yeşil gübreleme ve kompost sadece topraktaki mikroorganizmaların sayısını artırmıyor aynı zamanda toprakta nemin tutulmasını, topraktaki katyon değişim kapasitesinin artmasını (ki bu başlı başına başka bir yazının konusu olabilecek çok önemli bir konu), topraktaki azotun tutulmasını ve korunmasını sağlayarak toprak yapısını geliştiriyor. 

Rus Yazar N.A. Krasilnikovun *Soil Microorganisms ve Higher Plants* isimli kitabının çok önemli bir kitap olduğunu, bu kitapta 400 adet örnek çalışma olduğunu ve bu kitabın modern tarım bilimciler tarafından gözardı edildiğini, biliyor mudunuz? Çünkü 1950'lerin sonlarında gündeme gelen *"yeşil devrim"* bize çok şey vaad ediyordu. Yoğun kimyasal kullanımıyla muazzam bir verim artışı olacak ve dünyada açlık bitecekti. Oysa bugün görüyoruz ki bu tamamen bir kara propanda. Ne dünyada açlık bitti, ne de beklenen verim artışı sağlandı. Şimdilerde aynı propaganda genetiği değiştirilmiş organizmalar (GDO) üzerinden yürütülmekte. Tamamen yalan. Hindistan'da GDO'lu pamuk eken çiftçiler*fusarium* denilen hastalıktan muzdarip ve sadece küçük bir bölgede 1000'in üzerinde çiftçi intihar etmiş durumda. 

Hiç düşündünüz mü? Sadece 1 santimetreküp topraktaki 90.000.000 bakteri ve 200.000 adet mantar hangi işlevlere sahip. 

Önce şu sihirli madde Azottan başlayalım. Azot havanın %78ini oluşturan renksiz, kokusuz bir gazdır ve havadaki azot normalde insan da dahil hiçbir canlı için bir şey ifade etmez. Hatta azotun sözcük anlamı eski Yunancada *cansız*demektir. Ancak aynı azot, hücrenin temel yapı taşını oluşturan bir maddedir. Bir çok organik maddenin yapısında özellikle de hücrenin temel yapı taşı olan amino asitlerde azot vardır. İşte havada işe yaramaz durumdaki bu azot, başta bitkilerle simbiyotik ilişkide bulunan* Rhizobium bakterileri* olmak üzere, serbest yaşayan *Azotobacter* türleri, anaerobik bakterilerden *Clostridium* türleri, fotosentetik ototrofik bakterilerden *Rhodopseudomonas ve Rhodospirillum*türleri, kemotrofik bakterilerden *Thiobacillus* türleri ve *mavi-yeşil algler* tarafından bitkinin alabileceği forma çevrilir. Aynı azotu bitkiye dışarıdan hayvan gübresi vererek ya da yapay yoldan, amonyum, üre ve nitrat şeklinde de verebilirsiniz. Bu bitkinin umurumda değildir. 

Gerçek bir toprak, bir yaşayan canlılar topluluğudur.* Bu küçük yaratıklar her yerdeler ve toprakta oldukça karmaşık ilginç şeyler yapıyorlar.* Toprağmızda doğal savaşçılar olarak zararlı mikroorganizmalara karşı bitkilerimizi koruyorlar. Toprağa kimyasal gübre ve ilaç uyguladığımızda toprağımızın bu doğal savaşçılarını yok ediyoruz. Birçok kişi, kimyasal gübre ve ilaçları kullanırken bunları öldürdüğünün farkında bile değil. Çünkü bunların büyük çoğunluğu gözle görülebilen canlılar değil. Oysa bunlar toprağınızın zararlılara karşı savaşan askerleridir. Bir komutan düşünün ki savaşta kendi askerlerini öldürüyor. Böyle bir komutan savaş kazanabilir mi? İşte toprağa kimyasal gübre ve ilaç katan bir çiftçide, kendi askerlerini öldüren bir komutan gibidir. Eğer bu küçük askerlerin savaşma gücünü kaybetmelerini istemiyorsanız, toprağa daha fazla bakteri, mantar, protozoa, nematod, solucan ve diğer böcekleri eklemek yada bunların yaşayabilceği ortamları oluşturmak zorundasınız. Yani kalabalık düşman ordusu karşısında ordunuzu yeni askerlerle takviye etmek ve bunları sürekli besleyerek savaşım yeteneklerini geliştirmelisiniz. 

Bu toprak mikroorganizmaları arasında arasında muazzam bir sinerji vardır. Öncelikle bu sinerjinin farkında olmak gerekiyor. Eğer iyi bir yetiştirici olmak istiyorsanız, bugüne kadar öğrendiğiniz* kulaktan dolma bilgileri bir kenara bırakın*, gübre satıcılarının ve gübre satıcılarının satış temisilcisi olmaktan öteye işlevleri kalmamış ziraatçilerin geleneksel tarım, yeşil devrim, verim artışı sözlerine kulaklarınızı tıkayın ve televizyonlardan, magazinlerden ve gazetelerden size seslenen bir bilen edasındaki uzmanların önerilerinden uzak durun. Tek yapmanız gereken toprağınızda ne olup bittiğini anlamaktan geçiyor. Yukarıda sözünü ettiğimiz gibi, bitkiye azotu inorganik mi veya organik yoldan mı vereceğimiz biktinin umurunda olmasa da bizim umurumuzda olması gerekiyor. Çünkü her azot aynı biçimde değildir. Topraktaki biyolojik akivite ve döngüyü anladığınız anda her şey çok daha kolay olacaktır.

Bitinin kök bölgesinde *(rizosfer)* bakteriler, mantarlar, protozoalar, nematodlar ve diğer büyük toprak canlıları birlikte yaşar. Burada yaşayan bütün mikroorganizmalar bitki tarafından salgılanan besin ve mineraller için rekabete girişirler. Bitkilerin kökleri rizosfer bölgesinde yaşayan bakteri ve mantarlar için karbonhidrat (şeker vb.) ve protein içeren bileşikler salgılar. Bakteri vemantarlar bu salgılarla beslenirler. Protozoa ve nematodlar ise bu bakteri ve mantarları yiyerek beslenirler. Bu salgılanan sıvı ve yaşayan mikroorganizmaların türü her bitkiye göre farklılık gösterir. Her bitkiye has rizosferin florası, köklerinin salgıladığı maddelerin çeşitli bakteri ve mantarların yaşamasına elverişli veya elverişsiz oluşuna göre oluşur. Örneğin, ağaçlar, çok yıllık bitki ve çalılar *mantar başat toprakları*, tek yıllık bitkiler, sebzeler ve çimler *bakteri başat toprakları* tercih ederler. Yine gelişme sezonunun çeşitli evrelerinde kök bölgesinde yaşayan bakteri ve mantarların populasyonu bitkinin gereksinimi olan besinlerin içeriğine göre dönemsel olarak farklılık gösterir.

Topraktaki bakteri ve mantarlar küçük gübre parçaları gibidirler. Bunlar kök salgılarından ve diğer canlı artıklarından (bitki kök artıkları, hayvan ölüsü vb.) aldıkları karbonhidrat ve şekerleri bir başka biçime dönüştürerek kendi metabolitik aktivitelerini gerçekleştirirler. Protoza ve nematodlar ise bu bakteri ve mantarları tüketerek, bunların hücrelerinde bağlanmış olan besinlerin tekrar toprağa dönmesini sağlarlar. *Bir diğer deyimiyle bu gübre parçalarının toprağa dağıtılması işlevini görürler.*

Topraktaki mikroorganizmaların biyolojik aktviteleri sonucu üretilen yapışkanımsı salgılar toprak parçacıklarının bir arada tutunmasını sağlayarak toprağın aggregatlaşmasına (toprak parçacıklarının birleşimi) katkıda bulunur. Bakteri, mantar ve solucanlar polisakkarit türü yapışkan karbonhidratlar salgılayarak çeşitli mineraller ile humus parçacıklarının bir arada tutunmasını sağlarlar. Örneğin özel bir mantar türü olan Glomus sınıfının ürettiği *Glomalin enzimi* böyle bir enzimdir. Glomalin toprak parçacıklarını bir koruyucu tabaka ile kaplayarak bunların bir arada tutunup dağılmasını önler.

Küçücük olmalarına rağmen bakteriler topraktaki birincil ayrıştırıcılardır. İkinci ayrıştırıcı grup ise mantarlardır. Eğer onlar olmasa bizler çöp dağları içerisinde kaybolup giderdik. Bakteriler bitkisel ve hayvansal atıkları tüketerek bunları kendi azot ve karbon gereksinimlerini karşılamak için tüketirler ve hücre içerisinde bunları çeşitli organik bileşikler halinde tutarlar (immobilizasyon). Bakteriler ve mantarlar diğer canlılar tarafından tüketildiği veya ölerek çürümeye başladıkları zaman bu besinler mineral halde serbest kalmaya başlar. İşte bu mineraller bitkinin besin olarak alabileceği türden minerallerdir. Yeşil bitki artıkları daha fazla şeker içerdiği için bakteriler tarafından öncelikle tüketilen besindir. Bunların parçalanması diğer karmaşık karbon bileşiklerinin parçalanmasından daha kolaydır. Oysa selüloz, lignin gibi daha dayanıklı bileşiklerin parçalanmasında aktinomisetler ve mantarlar aktiftir. Özellikle bakterilerin ortamda çoğalması ve yaşayabilmesi için ortam nemi ve sıcaklık çok önemlidir. Hatta burada öyle bir döngü vardır ki kuzey yarımkürede bizimde bulunduğumuz enlem çizgisinde bu aktivite mart ayında başlar, mayıs ve haziran aylarında doruğa ulaşır ve temmuz ayından itibaren düşmeye başlayarak soğuk kış günlerinde minimuma iner.

Bakteriler, aktinomisetler, mantarlar ve protozoalar oldukça çeşitli ve *psikofil, mezofil ve termofil* olmalarına göre, organik maddenin parçalanması sırasında hepside farklı aşamalarda görev alıyor. Örneğin kompost bölümünde sürekli olarak belirtilen, ısınma ve soğuma aşaması her aşamada farklı mikroorganizmaların rol almasından kaynaklanıyor.

Kompostlaşma işlemini incelersek, mikroorganizmalar arasında bakteriler, mayalar, küf mantarları ve aktinomisetler katkıda bulunuyorlar. Ancak bunların rolü ortamın sıcaklığı ve nemiyle çok yakından ilişkili. Her mikroorganizma türü farklı sıcaklık evrelerinde devreye giriyor. Yani kompostlaşma mikroorganizmaların üremesi ve ölmesi ve farklı bir türün yeniden üremesi ve ölmesi şeklinde gelişiyor. En sonunda da ortamdaki besin bitince kompostlaşma tamamlanmış oluyor. 

Kompostlaşma aşamasında düşük nem şartlarında (%50-60 nem) özellikle küf mantarları ve aktinomisetler aktif rol oynuyorlar.

Daha yüksek nem şartlarında (% 60-80 nem) bakteriler kompostlaştırma işleminde işleminde aktif rol oynuyorlar.

Yukarıdaki açıklamaları dikkate alırsak kompostlaşma işlemi üç evrede gerçekleşiyor. Bu evrelerde işlem yapan mikroorganizmalar şunlardır:

*1- Mezofilik Evre*
Birinci aşamada mezofilik bakterilerle beraber aktinomisetler, mayalar ve diğer mantarlar; yağları, proteinleri ve karbonhidratları ayrıştırır.

Sıcaklık 30 °Cye erişinceye kadar küf mantarları, bakteriler, protozoalar aktif rol oynar. 30-40 °C arasında aktinomisetler egemen olmaya başlarlar ve ortamda topraksı koku yayılır. Aktinomisetler asıl humuslaştırıcı organizmalar olarak bilinir.

*2- Termofilik Evre*
Sıcaklık 40-50 °C ye ulaştığında kompostlamayı başlatan organzimaların hemen hemen tamamı ölür ve bunların yerini 70 °C sıcaklığa kadar dayanabilen ve ısı üretebilen termofilik bakteriler alır. Termofilik bakteriler kendileri için mevcut besini tükettiklerinde ısı üretmeyi durdururlar ve kompost soğumaya başlar.

*3- İyileştirme (soğuma) Evresi*
Kompostlamanın sonuç aşamasında, çok sayıda solucan ve böcek larvaları oluşmaktadır. Ürün kalitesini yükselmek için, öğütme, elekten geçirme ve gerekirse açık havada 30-60 gün kurutma işlemi bu aşamada yapılıyor. 

Ek olarak, özellikle aktinomisetler ve mantarlar ayrıştırma işleminde oldukça aktiftirler. Zaten hem mantarlar hemde aktinomisetler dünyadaki organik madde döngüsünde ayrıştırıclar grubuna dahil ediliyorlar. Aslında aktinomisetler bir tür bakteri. Ancak mantarlar gibi miselyumlara (iplikler) sahip oldukları için mantarlar gibi işlev görüyorlar. Kompostlaşma sırasında oldukça aktif bir mikroorganizma grubu olup kısaca değinmekte yarar var. 
*
Aktinomisetler:* Dallanan iplikler oluşturan ipliksi, gram pozitif bakterilerden (bazı yerlerde bakteri olarak kabul edilmiyorlar) meydana gelen oldukça büyük bir gruptur. Başarılı büyümenin ve dallanmanın sonucunda Mycelium (Miselyum) adı verilen kollara ayrılmış ağsı yapılar oluştururlar. Bitkilerdeki odunsu selüloitik bölümlerin parçalanmasında rol alıyorlar. Aktinomisetler içerisinde Streptomyces özel bir öneme sahiptir. Komposttaki *"toprak kokusu"*dediğimiz kokunun sebebi bu canlıların *geosmin* adı verilen metabolik ürünleridir. 

Szileri daha fazla sıkmadan şimdilik burada keselim. Ancak iyi bir yetiştirici olmak istiyorsak toprak mikroorganizmalarının işlevini bilmek zorundayız. Mikrobiyoloji ilk başta zor gelse de, okudukça bu küçük yaratıkların toprakta ne kadar harika işler yaptıklarını kavrayacaksınız.

----------

